# Skillsets in demand in Australia



## g85 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I know this question has been asked in similar ways on this forum already and that there are already some lists out there but I wanted a fresher perspective.

What are the most in demand Skill sets needed in Australia? I'm thinking about moving there and want to know if my wife and I would have a chance of gaining employment there or what we would need to do to prepare.

If we do possess the needed skills and experience, what is the best way to proceed? Are there any good websites linking job searches (Besides the government websites) such as Craigslist, here in the states?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi g85,

The skill sets in demand really depend on where you want to live. Larger cities attract more people and therefore have a lot more competition. The more regional and remote you get the smaller the pool of applicants and hence more oppportunity depending on your field. It might be useful to indicate what your field is?

The major sites in my opinion are seek.com.au and careerone.com.au 

However I know there a lot of other sites.

Let us know what area you are looking for work in.

Regards

John


----------



## g85 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply John. We're looking at Victoria and Melbourne in particular. We would be open to Sydney as well. We're both in the IT industry, her as an operations, HRIS and billing analyst as well as report writing. I've worked for years as Tech support and telecom specialist. It would appear that I would need to focus my skills to one or two specialties, instead of my broad experience. 

Thanks again!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Jan 4, 2012)

I would say checking the in the jobsites with the preferred salary range will tell you the details of the occupations that are in demand on the specified state.


----------

